# Kalterer See Tourentips



## zeitweiser (22. Dezember 2007)

Bin Ende Juni 2 Wochen am Kalterer See und möchte natürlich die eine oder andere schöne Tour mitnehmen.
Wer war schon da und hat ein paar Infos?


----------



## lagobiker (22. Dezember 2007)

ich war paar mal im  Hotel Arndt in Tramin oder auch Hotel Traminer-Hof - beides nette Bike-Unterkünfte -
der Juniorchef fährt selbst Touren, begleitet oder gibt Tipps.

Kauf Dir diese 10 Tourenvorschläge von Fun-Bike www.bikearena.it hier den Band 01 Überetsch-Mendelkamm - findest Du alles - 
und vor Ort die Tabacco-Karte 049 - ist besser als die von Kompass . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armin P. (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Martin, kannst ja mal bei uns vorbeikommen. Ich sage dir gerne, wo die besten Touren sind. Inzwischen grüße und Frohe Weihnachten. 
Armin


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Armin
Hört sich ja sehr interessant an.Bei der PDF Datei Bikerevier kommt bei mir die Meldung,Datei defekt  
Hab alerdings jetzt mit der Familie eine Ferienwohnung am Seegebucht.
Kann man bei Euch auch mitfahren wenn man nicht im Hotel wohnt ?


----------



## Armin P. (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Martin,
natürlich kannst du bei uns mitfahren. Jede Woche fünf Touren.  Vom Kalterer See bis zu uns sind es 4km flach. Also kein Problem. 
Danke für den Tip wegen der Bikerevierkarte.

Bis zum Sommer
Armin


----------



## Hegi (24. Dezember 2007)

kann als tour den kalterer höhenweg oder den eppaner höhenweg empfehlen!  
traum trails mit unterschiedlichen fernsichten  

bei www.gps-tour.info hab ich einen gps track vom kalterer höhenweg...

hier der link!

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.11328/Mountainbike.11328.html

den uphill hab ich hier auf der mendelpassstraße gemacht... man kommt aber auch über schotter rauf!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Dezember 2007)

Die Fun-Bike Karte vom Kalterer See habe ich, finde ich persönlich aber nicht so hilfreich, da viele Touren recht kurz sind und eher für den Familienausflug geeignet als waschechte Mountainbiketouren. Sieh sie dir lieber vor Ort erst mal an, bevor du sie evt. im Internet bestellst und dich hinterher ärgerst. Der Kontakt zum Traminer Hof dürfte da wahrscheinlich hilfreicher sein.


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Dezember 2007)

Tarminer Hof werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen.
Wenn jetzt die Bikerevierkarte auf der Homepage noch funktionieren würde wäre ich schon einen Schritt weiter.  
@Armin wird das noch repariert??


----------



## Armin P. (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde versuchen, die Bikerevierkarte zu reparieren. Aber unter Touren auf unserer Homepage kannst du dir ein paar Touren auf Google Maps anschauen. Ist in meinen Augen noch besser als die Karte.http://www.traminerhof.it/deutsch/mountainbike/touren/
Armin


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Juli 2008)

So Jungs,Urlaub ist rum
Und was soll ich sagen
Die Gegend um den See hat wirklich für jeden was zu bieten.
Von der leichten Familientour um den See bis zu den Hammertrails in den Bergen rundrum.
Ein von Trails vollkommen durchsetztes Gebiet
Hatte leider nicht die Zeit alles mitzunehmen ,aber was ich gefahren bin hat riesigen Spaß gemacht.
War bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal in der Gegend.


----------



## Ralfbausa (18. August 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> So Jungs,Urlaub ist rum
> Und was soll ich sagen
> D



Hallo Zweitweiser,
Ich fahre im September nach Tramin, hast Du vielleicht an paar Tips?
Scheint als kann man mit dieser Gegend nix falsch machen.

Danke und Gruss,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (19. August 2008)

@ RalfB

Bei Eppan (nicht weit von Tramin) kann ich Dir den Eppaner Höhenweg empfehlen.
Oder noch etwas weiter bei Meran die Gegend um Meran 2000.
War da im Juli bei meiner "Rund um Meran"-Tour.
http://www.derfati.de/mtbmeran08/index.htm
Bericht: http://mtb.derfati.de/2008/07/31/die-meraner-runde-253-kliometer-9865-hohenmeter/
Ist eine tolle Gegend. Viel Spass!

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Armin P. (19. August 2008)

Hoi Ralf,
wenn du in Tramin bist, komm einfach bei uns vorbei. Ich gebe dir gerne ein paar Tourenvorschläge auf Papier oder GPS.

Pfiati Armin 
Bikehotel Traminer Hof


----------



## Ralfbausa (20. August 2008)

Armin P. schrieb:


> Hoi Ralf,
> wenn du in Tramin bist, komm einfach bei uns vorbei. Ich gebe dir gerne ein paar Tourenvorschläge auf Papier oder GPS.
> 
> Pfiati Armin
> Bikehotel Traminer Hof



Servus Armin,
...bei Euch wohn ich doch eh....
Man sieht sich also bald. 

Pfiati
Ralf


----------

